# Seattle filmworks film. Is it c41 or ecnII?



## Nhyrum (Mar 8, 2022)

Hello,vi was given two rolls of this stuff as part of a bundle deal I bought from a local guy. A roll of 400 iso that expired in 02(made in Italy), and 200 expired August '00 (made in Germany). I'm 99% sure the 400 is c41, the back was brown, not black, bit the 200 stuff I loaded before I knew it was different, or how to tell. That roll is done, and I've found a sheet that lists various codes(appears to be from a lab) saying these codes are c41, and these codes are ecnII, but neither the codes listed on my canisters are on the list. The 200 iso one has 5400.2 on it. Any ideas? I'm aware it's not the greatest film, the pictures I took I don't much care about, and I do have a local lab that can develop either. But... I GOTTA KNOW!


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 8, 2022)

ECNII is movie film and needs a special process.

Film Rescue is where to send it for process. web site....   Home


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 8, 2022)

List of "movie" film in 35mm. ENCII process.

Seattle Film Works (also SFW, SFW-XL)
Signature Color (also SCN, SCN-II)
5247, 5294, 5296, 5297, 6231 or 6271
Images LC-69 (LC69)
RGB
Kim Labs
Dale Labs
House or One Hour Films (named after a photo lab)


----------



## Nhyrum (Mar 8, 2022)

I know the difference between ecnII and 41, and I know where to send the film to get it developed if it's ecnII, not all sfw film is ecnII, they were just dirty scumbags. I would just like to know if this roll is c41 or not. If I could go back in time, I'd pay attention to the backing when I was loading it, but I can't. I'm hoping someone might be able to tell, but if not, that's fine. I'm going to be taking them both, along with a few other rolls to the lab soon anyway


----------



## compur (Mar 9, 2022)

Seattle Filmworks film is not C41


----------



## Nhyrum (Mar 9, 2022)

compur said:


> Seattle Filmworks film is not C41


Yes, some of it w s, but they left the scary "only let us process it with our magical special unique process" warning. Plenty of labs say that some of it is c41 and even Wikipedia, if you read far enough


----------



## Camerabrain (Mar 31, 2022)

Nhyrum said:


> Hello,vi was given two rolls of this stuff as part of a bundle deal I bought from a local guy. A roll of 400 iso that expired in 02(made in Italy), and 200 expired August '00 (made in Germany). I'm 99% sure the 400 is c41, the back was brown, not black, bit the 200 stuff I loaded before I knew it was different, or how to tell. That roll is done, and I've found a sheet that lists various codes(appears to be from a lab) saying these codes are c41, and these codes are ecnII, but neither the codes listed on my canisters are on the list. The 200 iso one has 5400.2 on it. Any ideas? I'm aware it's not the greatest film, the pictures I took I don't much care about, and I do have a local lab that can develop either. But... I GOTTA KNOW!


I have developed this stuff in c41 and got useable images!


----------

